# NCIS casting



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

didnt see this in the forum yet. ill definitely miss her, especially when her hair was down  so do you really get tired of doing shows like this and the money? i guess it's possible but i'd have to think it's pretty darn rewarding.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/29/cbs-cote-de-pablo-money-ncis-leaving_n_3671151.html

"We offered Cote a lot of money and then we offered her even more money," Moonves said. "We really didn't want to lose her. We love her ... We obviously were in discussion with the rest of the cast and the producers [and Cote]. Ultimately, she decided she didn't want to do the show."


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I liked her character and it looked like she and Tony were warming to each other.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Time to bring Kate back and explain away the bullet in the head as an evil twin or clone!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> Time to bring Kate back and explain away the bullet in the head as an evil twin or clone!


Sasha Alexander is sort of busy co-starring in Rizzoli and Isles, with Angie Harmon.

I'm curious if her replacement will an actress new to the series, or if they bring in a character that has appeared before, however briefly. Maybe somebody that was slated for NCIS:Red. I don't see many seasons left for the original NCIS, but maybe it has gotten an extension now that Red has been axed.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

We'll miss Ziva, too. Something I read yesterday indicated that, early in the upcoming season, they will address the "will they/won't they" issue between her and Tony...


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

justen_m said:


> Sasha Alexander is sort of busy co-starring in Rizzoli and Isles, with Angie Harmon.


I didnt even know that show was still on the air. Ill have to start catching up.. it fell off my radar after season 1.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> I didnt even know that show was still on the air. Ill have to start catching up.. it fell off my radar after season 1.


The first season was only 10 episodes, and season two started an entire year later. Seasons two, three and four (almost halfway through so far) are 15 episodes, but again, starting a YEAR apart. I pretty much forget everything from the past season by the time the next starts. This applies to a few shows that only air a short summer season.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The writing for the female agents on the show has always been sub-par, IMHO. I can see why someone would want to move on. I wish her all the best.

And it'll be good for the show to mix things up a little.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Time to bring Kate back and explain away the bullet in the head as an evil twin or clone!


This


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd like to see them bring back the young lady who's a relative of the producer and played McGee's girlfriend in a short scene at the end of one of the episodes a few years ago, wearing nothing but one of his shirts.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

unitron said:


> I'd like to see them bring back the young lady who's a relative of the producer and played McGee's girlfriend in a short scene at the end of one of the episodes a few years ago, wearing nothing but one of his shirts.





Spoiler



McGee has a new girlfriend this year according to THIS...Margo Harshman. She played Sheldon's brainiac assistant on BBT last season.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

newsposter said:


> didnt see this in the forum yet. ill definitely miss her, especially when her hair was down  so do you really get tired of doing shows like this and the money? i guess it's possible but i'd have to think it's pretty darn rewarding.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/29/cbs-cote-de-pablo-money-ncis-leaving_n_3671151.html
> 
> "We offered Cote a lot of money and then we offered her even more money," Moonves said. "We really didn't want to lose her. We love her ... We obviously were in discussion with the rest of the cast and the producers [and Cote]. Ultimately, she decided she didn't want to do the show."


In the past, actors have turned down alot more money than she was making because they wanted to move on to something else. This is nothing new.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> In the past, actors have turned down alot more money than she was making because they wanted to move on to something else. This is nothing new.


such as 
Chevy Chase - Saturday Night Live 
David Caruso - NYPD Blue 
McLean Stevenson - M*A*S*H

and they all found immediate success after leaving their TV series while it was still very highly rated


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

One wonders if this will be the last or second to last season for NCIS - to let NCIS LA and NCIS Red take over and be the ones to carry the brand.

Sort of like what happened to JAG - it starts to collapse a bit, then finds its legs enough for a final season to wrap it all up and let the spinoff thrive.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Worf said:


> One wonders if this will be the last or second to last season for NCIS - to let NCIS LA and NCIS Red take over and be the ones to carry the brand.
> 
> Sort of like what happened to JAG - it starts to collapse a bit, then finds its legs enough for a final season to wrap it all up and let the spinoff thrive.


NCIS has been the top rated scripted show for the past two years.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Worf said:


> One wonders if this will be the last or second to last season for NCIS - to let NCIS LA and NCIS Red take over and be the ones to carry the brand.
> 
> Sort of like what happened to JAG - it starts to collapse a bit, then finds its legs enough for a final season to wrap it all up and let the spinoff thrive.


NCIS Red was scrapped.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

brettatk said:


> NCIS Red was scrapped.


Hadn't heard that. I am a bit surprised that they axed it without giving it a chance.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jamesl said:


> such as
> Chevy Chase - Saturday Night Live
> David Caruso - NYPD Blue
> McLean Stevenson - M*A*S*H
> ...


Didn't David Caruso bomb as a movie actor? I thought it wasn't until he came back to TV years later that he got popular again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Worf said:


> One wonders if this will be the last or second to last season for NCIS - to let NCIS LA and NCIS Red take over and be the ones to carry the brand.
> 
> Sort of like what happened to JAG - it starts to collapse a bit, then finds its legs enough for a final season to wrap it all up and let the spinoff thrive.


There is no NCIS Red. It wasn't picked up for a series.



eddyj said:


> Hadn't heard that. I am a bit surprised that they axed it without giving it a chance.


There was nothing to axe.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Didn't David Caruso bomb as a movie actor? I thought it wasn't until he came back to TV years later that he got popular again.


Right, he was all but invisible until CSI: Miami.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> There is no NCIS Red. It wasn't picked up for a series.
> 
> There was nothing to axe.


There was a pilot, they said they were doing it, and then they decided not to. Sounds like axing to me, unless you want to argue semantics.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I was not impressed with the pseudo-pilot they did during NCIS.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Didn't David Caruso bomb as a movie actor? I thought it wasn't until he came back to TV years later that he got popular again.


He did bomb; I believe the first one was Jade. He sucked.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm just hoping they give her a happier exit then a bullet in the brain.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Didn't David Caruso bomb as a movie actor? I thought it wasn't until he came back to TV years later that he got popular again.


yeah, 
my post was meant to be sarcastic and imply that she will fail equally hard


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope Cote isn't going for movies, I don't see her having success there. Another TV show maybe, but longtime stars rarely seem to get a second _successful_ show. I could see her getting guest spots though. I'm sure she no longer needs to work for a living.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

She can show up on Falling Skies? Didn't the lead actor in Falling Skies turn down tens of millions per season and still leave ER?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Wow, with NCIS Red axed, guess it means NCIS and NCIS LA will continue. 

I'm sure the plan was to wind down NCIS while NCIS LA picks up the writers and such and let NCIS Red build up. Having three NCIS series was stupid to begin with so you know two will walk out. But with no Red, that simplifies things. 

Anyhow, there's always a chance she'll return - actors need to eat, after all. And it isn't exactly unheard of. Even DJE did it to JAG and he was the starring character. He was back later in the season after leaving.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

For an actor, leaving a highly rated series can be a very mixed bag but I think for every Clooney, Depp or Travolta, there are a bunch of Shelley Long's, and David Carouso's. I can't imagine that Zeva will be one of the success stories. She is good in the part, but I don't think she has the acting chops or charisma to take things to the next level.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I don't watch NCIS: LA, so I had no idea about Red. I will curious to see how they fill this position and how much longer NCIS has left.

tk


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Do we even know what Cote plans? She is in her early 30s. Perhaps she is taking time off, or is returning to theatre.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sburnside1 said:


> Do we even know what Cote plans? She is in her early 30s. Perhaps she is taking time off, or is returning to theatre.


They are supposedly leaving the story line open for her to return. But who knows what they actually do with her character?

At the very least it should change the dynamics of the characters this season with what they have planned. So I am looking forward to this season more than normal.

My GF got me watching NCIS. She had watched JAG and then the NCIS spinoff. I started watching NCIS when that first female agent was killed on the roof. Although my GF bowed out of watching NCIS during this past season, but she watches NCIS LA. I watched the first season of LA but I didn't watch any further. I was planning on watching NCIS Red though if they had decided to pick up the series.

So it will be different for me watching NCIS this season without my GF. We only watch a few shows together now. At one point we watched around ten shows together. But we both have less free time now anyway. Heck, we still have ten episodes of season 2 of Homeland to watch.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Oh, they'll leave the position open. Basically what they're probably going to do is make her return to Mossad for a bit to do some work in the new leader transition and other stuff. 

I'm sure while she's not able to do a full time filming gig, she'll show up now and again odd episodes.

And when she returns, the excuse is she was done.

Just like how David James Elliot took a break from JAG (he also announced he was leaving, but returned mid-season) and the writers came up with a brilliant way of doing it in the name of career advancement. The writers wrote a brilliant setup to his departure as well.

If they really cannot get her back, they'll just write some episode and kill her off. But I think she'll temporarily have to return back.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going to be disappointed if they break with tradition for Ziva's exit (not to mention missing out on the"What caliber bullet will Ziva get?" bet that my friend and I have going).

After all:

Kate == .223 lapua
Jenny == multiple 9mm rounds
Franks == his own .45
Langer == 9mm
Lee == 9mm
Jackie & Eli David == ??? (not sure they ever mentioned what caliber weapon the assassin used)
Gerald == ??? (I forget what size handgun Ari used)

Have there been any exits, by regular members of the cast, that did *not* involve a bullet on this show?

If they really intend to leave things open for her potential return, then perhaps they'll borrow a page from the script they used for Gerald since he at least _survived_ his exit.

Traditions are important you know


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Allegedly Cote pushed for pay equity with Michael Weatherly but they turned her down.



aaronwt said:


> They are supposedly leaving the story line open for her to return. But who knows what they actually do with her character?


They are probably worried about an "Paget Brewster" situation. If the new character bombs (and you know that there will be a percentage of NCIS fans who will hate the new character before they see her), and NCIS ratings suffer, they could pull the trigger and lure Cote back.

They could bring back E.J. Barrett to replace Ziva (although that would preclude any "will they or won't they" tension between her and DiNozzo, since they already have.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Huh, I hadn't heard that Red didn't get picked up, either.

Maybe now that it didn't, Kim Raver can show up on LA and Callen can finally get a life and girlfriend.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'd prefer Abigail Borin, played by Diane Neal, over E.J. Barrett. Then we'll have TWO Abbies on the show!


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I'd prefer Abigail Borin, played by Diane Neal, over E.J. Barrett. Then we'll have TWO Abbies on the show!


I'd love to see more of "Coast Guard Abbie," but I doubt the character would take the demotion to work under Gibbs. Now that I mention it, working under Gibbs would be a demotion for E.J. too.

I got a better idea. Just cancel NCIS:LA and move Kensi over to the "mothership." (or is JAG technically the mothership?)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I was under the impression that Gibbs is _the_ most senior agent in all of NCIS -- first among equals. Didn't he serve as acting director for an episode or two at some point?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> I was under the impression that Gibbs is _the_ most senior agent in all of NCIS -- first among equals. Didn't he serve as acting director for an episode or two at some point?


Jenny dd leave him in charge once upon a time and he successfully dodged any management duties while she was gone.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

aintnosin said:


> I'd love to see more of "Coast Guard Abbie," but I doubt the character would take the demotion to work under Gibbs. Now that I mention it, working under Gibbs would be a demotion for E.J. too.
> 
> I got a better idea. Just cancel NCIS:LA and move Kensi over to the "mothership." (or is JAG technically the mothership?)





Graymalkin said:


> I was under the impression that Gibbs is _the_ most senior agent in all of NCIS -- first among equals. Didn't he serve as acting director for an episode or two at some point?


You are aware that Coast Guard Abbie actually works for the Coast Guard Investigative Service CGIS, not NCIS. Her position would be equal to Gibbs so going to work for him would be a demotion for her.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> You are aware that Coast Guard Abbie actually works for the Coast Guard Investigative Service CGIS, not NCIS. Her position would be equal to Gibbs so going to work for him would be a demotion for her.


Yes, I'm aware she works for a different branch of the military and that she is a senior agent. My suggestion was strictly tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

So the new girl debuted tonight. Typical "new character" introduction. No trusts her. She tries to hard. Pisses everyone off. Then she solves the case. 

Emily Wickersham is nice to look at, but I'm not sure I'll warm to the character.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aintnosin said:


> So the new girl debuted *tonight*. Typical "new character" introduction. No trusts her. She tries to hard. Pisses everyone off. Then she solves the case.
> 
> Emily Wickersham is nice to look at, but I'm not sure I'll warm to the character.


Actually, it was Tuesday night. I like her...she and Abby will have an interesting dynamic...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

jamesl said:


> such as
> Chevy Chase - Saturday Night Live
> David Caruso - NYPD Blue
> McLean Stevenson - M*A*S*H
> ...


Chevy Chase totally tanked miserably as a late night talk show host. I don't think he lasted a week before getting canceled. I've never seen an actor with terminal stage fright like he exhibited, which was strange considering he was used to working in front of live audiences. He did find success in movies, however, but not right away.

David Caruso absolutely bombed as a movie actor. He floundered for quite a while until CSI Miami came along, IIRC. I dropped both CSI Miami and N.Y. from my recording list because they became simply ridiculous. Nowhere in the world will you have lab rats out in the wild chasing bad guys with guns.

I have no idea whatever happened to McLean Stevenson once he left M*A*S*H so whatever success he had after the show is completely unknown to me (perhaps Broadway?). I preferred the show with Harry Morgan anyway, although it went slightly downhill after Trapper John (Wayne Rogers) left.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

aintnosin said:


> Emily Wickersham is nice to look at, but I'm not sure I'll warm to the character.


Do something with her eyebrowes


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

My wife and I enjoyed the new character. All of my facebook friends that weighed in, also liked her!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Like the new gal. Like that she is married ( or is she??? don't think she ever answered the question).


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm betting she is not married.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> I'm betting she is not married.


True, could be a ploy to get guys to leave her alone.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> I'm betting she is not married.


Nah, that'd be way too easy for this show. I'm guessing she might not be married any more, but there's some sort of traumatic back story that we're eventually going to see.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I have no idea whatever happened to McLean Stevenson once he left M*A*S*H so whatever success he had after the show is completely unknown to me (perhaps Broadway?).


He had a spectacularly unsuccessful sitcom called "Hello, Larry" about a radio DJ.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I think we're going to see Tim get interested in this one, rather than Tony. She's already over halfway toward being a female Tim.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

aintnosin said:


> He had a spectacularly unsuccessful sitcom called "Hello, Larry" about a radio DJ.


Which he was friends with mr Drummond from different strokes I think.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Like the new gal. Like that she is married ( or is she??? don't think she ever answered the question).





DouglasPHill said:


> I'm betting she is not married.





gschrock said:


> Nah, that'd be way too easy for this show. I'm guessing she might not be married any more, but there's some sort of traumatic back story that we're eventually going to see.


I got the vibe of "Married to Flynn" until it was made clear she wasn't when they mentioned a wife.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Once again proving that female characters are difficult to write. She certainly was written to impress--we must oblige. 

I know she was also written to be likeable. I know this because the other characters kept smiling at her and each other. I suppose I should emotionally toe the line. 

Between this super woman and Abby, there really is no need for anyone else. They could be all the crime fighters the Navy ever needs. And so much quirk. Autism: because smart people.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

So we have the brainiac faction of Abby, McGee and new girl, and the "street smart" faction of Gibbs and Tony.

As for the new girl, she seems likable with no oddball traits that are highly offensive. Maybe a bit lacking in field experience, but has some background so she's not completely out of it on the move.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Worf said:


> So we have the brainiac faction of Abby, McGee and new girl, and the "street smart" faction of Gibbs and Tony.
> 
> As for the new girl, she seems likable with no oddball traits that are highly offensive. Maybe a bit lacking in field experience, but has some background so she's not completely out of it on the move.


I'm really looking forward to seeing more of her.

Guess we'll know more next week.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

After several episodes with Emily Wickersham, I finally figured out what bothered me about her character. Her personality is very similar to that of Abby, though without the Goth overtones.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

She is nice to look at but for some reason I find her brown eyebrows conflicting with her blond hair. I am already tired of her character.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I kinda like her. But the group is getting geek heavy. NTTAWWT!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I want Ziva back!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Howie said:


> I want Ziva back!


Ain't gonna happen....


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Ain't gonna happen....





Spoiler



From what I've heard it hasn't been ruled out that she might make an appearance, but noting permanent.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kmccbf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard it hasn't been ruled out that she might make an appearance, but noting permanent.


Yep...that's what I meant...thanks.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Delilah is way hotter but they paralyzed her already.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I wonder if this whole Delilah thing is going to be what "rounds out" McGee - not physically, but mentally. Where he isn't the whole techno geek anymore, but goes towards the Tony/Gibbs style. 

Seems like a good turning point for his character, anyways.


----------

